# has cheating ever help anybody



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i personaly have never cheated.
but like a near death experience (maybe a bad example)
is it posible that it could shed a new perspective on marriage


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

A new perspective? Yes. In a good way? No!


----------



## MarkTwain (Aug 1, 2008)

For some marriages it proves to be the turning point to better things, but you can't arrange it to order. And things usually get worse (or descend into chaos) before they get better.


----------



## swedish (Mar 6, 2008)

It may serve as a wake-up call, but it may also lead to the end of the road for a marriage. Even if it serves as a wake-up call, it will introduce a host of issues that have no place in a marriage...betrayal, broken trust, depression, anxiety, hurt, anger the list goes on. These are very difficult issues to work through and there is no guarantee that the betrayed spouse will be able to work through them and decide the marriage is worth saving.

If it came down to the wire where nothing seemed to be changing using methods of communication, leaving would be a better choice for a wake-up call than cheating.


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

I suppose it could prove a turning point, a wake up call it would depend on why the cheating started and how strong the couple were and if they could see past the past and work to the future.

Id like to think i could forgive but i know dam right i wouldnt forget!! I guess working everyday on your marriage communicating and enjoying each other would help your marriage and stop a affair ever starting


----------



## marc38 (Jan 26, 2009)

i would never concider it 
just wondering about others 
sometimes we learn form mistakes


----------



## humpty dumpty (Nov 26, 2008)

marc38 if you are toying with the idea of a affair !! dont it cant ever be worth the relationship you have with your partner.


----------



## onlylonelyone (Jan 26, 2009)

I think you either are a cheater or not. I can't believe it is something you become (so to speak). I am sure it wakes everyone up in the marriage, but I have never personally witnessed it being mended after the fact. It sure isn't a risk I would want to take. My bestfriend and her now husband resulted from an affair. My bestfriends 1st husband killed himself because of the affair, and her two sons have grown up without their Dad. They (my bestfriend and her now husband) always said they could never cheat on each other because of the loss and pain they caused. Wouldn't you know her now husband cheated on her 5 years ago. They are still married, but their relationship is not repaired. My friend lives with this everyday, it comes into her thoughts daily. They will never be the same as before the affair.


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i would not cheat, i would leave then find someone else if it got that bad. no matter how bad i felt towards my spouse, i would NOT betray her then try to act like nothing happened. its just lying, and i cant do that


----------

